# TS aluminum table dressing?



## wrvond (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi all,
After reading knottscott's excellent stickies on table saw classifications, I took a look at my PC 220TS to check for true and such.







I was thrilled to find everything lines up great, including the fence!

However, I also noticed the top was dirty, so I wiped it down with Windex which got it clean, and made it feel like wood will slide a bit better than on dirt. However, the surface is far from smooth.








So, what would you recommend to dress it? I figure I'm pretty much limited to a coat or two of automotive wax, but I wanted to check here for recommendations on how to proceed before I actually do.
I'm thinking it might not be a bad idea to get some fine grit paper and give it a going over with the finish sander then waxing it.

What say the resident experts?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

If you apply a wax, it should be a brand which does not contain any silicone, since silicone will attach to the wood and cause problems with finishes.

Waxes like bees wax, good old Johnson's paste wax will work.

Also dry lubricants will work. One example. There are many others.

http://www.webbikeworld.com/t2/motorcycle-chain-lube/dupont-teflon-chain-lube.htm


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*It may have a protective coating...*

So I wouldn't sand it.:thumbdown: Just wax would be fine and you'll be amazed how it improves the gliding of the wood. I use a silicone based product, but some here advise against it. I've never had a finishing issue because I sand the pieces before applying the finish even if some were to transfer from the table surface to the material....who knows?


----------



## wrvond (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks for the input, guys.
Sanding is unnecessary - good deal!

I have on hand a liquid polish that doesn't have any wax, but it doesn't have silicon or anything like that in it either. I'm thinking it might make a nice smooth surface. It does great on the cars!


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi!
We *love* Butcher's Wax :thumbsup:! Same gallon can...over 45 years :thumbsup:!
The end we fear is near, though, maybe 6 months 'till we hit bottom. 
When Pops bought something, he bought it to last :yes:!
Most (as said above) non-silicone simple floor waxes are good, we think!
Best,
Marena and Vinny


----------



## wrvond (Dec 21, 2012)

Carnuba it is, then.

Thanks folks! :thumbsup:

Vinny - a search for Butcher's Wax took me to Bowling Alley Wax, which would probably be awesome stuff, but SC Johnson's paste wax is about 1/3 the cost, so I'll pick some of that up and slather it on.


----------



## rcp612 (Mar 25, 2008)

I've been using Johnson's Paste wax applied with 0000 steel wool on my Bosch 4100. Works great, lasts a long time and is very slick even though the appearance doesn't improve.


----------



## GoIrish (Jan 29, 2012)

My can of Johnson's paste wax is showing the bottom of the can after ten years. Sadly I don't get out in the shop enough. I would keep one dedicated for your machines so you won't worry about dipping the steel wool right into the can and leaving black behind. I am in Houston so I re-coat frequently to control rust. In drier climates I suspect an application would not need to be replenished as often.


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

+ 1 on the Johnsons. Cheap, easy to find and no silicone.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I have both Johnsons and Minwax brands of wax, and prefer Minwax. It is thicher out of the can. 
Just my .02


----------



## Burt (Nov 16, 2009)

Johnson's paste wax on a Bosch 4000. Works great, can be found at Lowes.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (May 2, 2012)

If you want it to shine as well as be smooth do 1,200 grit wet/dry (wet) followed by red rouge polishing compound then wax.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*as I suspected ....*



woodnthings said:


> So I wouldn't sand it.:thumbdown: Just wax would be fine and you'll be amazed how it improves the gliding of the wood. I use a silicone based product, but some here advise against it. I've never had a finishing issue because I sand the pieces before applying the finish even if some were to transfer from the table surface to the material....who knows?


http://www.table-saw-guide.com/bosch-table-saw.html
There is a "friction reducing coating" according to this review on the Bosch table saws. I have a feeling it is a Teflon product based on how my Bosch 4000 feels to the touch. Sanding would be a disaster! I don't know what will stick to Teflon other than a polish or wax, so you are probably on the right track.


----------



## wrvond (Dec 21, 2012)

woodnthings said:


> http://www.table-saw-guide.com/bosch-table-saw.html
> There is a "friction reducing coating" according to this review on the Bosch table saws. I have a feeling it is a Teflon product based on how my Bosch 4000 feels to the touch. Sanding would be a disaster! I don't know what will stick to Teflon other than a polish or wax, so you are probably on the right track.


It stands to reason that manufacturers would coat aluminum tables to keep them shiny...


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

wrvond said:


> Carnuba it is, then.
> 
> Thanks folks! :thumbsup:
> 
> Vinny - a search for Butcher's Wax took me to Bowling Alley Wax, which would probably be awesome stuff, but SC Johnson's paste wax is about 1/3 the cost, so I'll pick some of that up and slather it on.


Hi!
Yes, but will it last 45+ years like Butcher's Wax? :thumbsup:! Oh , will I ???????????? doubtful :laughing:! LOL!
Thanx for the tip!
Best
Marena and Vinny


----------

